# Army Women's Basketball Coach Dead at 28



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Army women's basketball coach dead at 28* (4-7-06)



> WEST POINT, N.Y. (AP) -- Coach Maggie Dixon, who at age 28 led the Army women's basketball team last month to its first NCAA tournament berth, died after suffering heart arrhythmia.
> 
> Dixon died Thursday night at Westchester Medical Center in Valhalla, N.Y., U.S. Military Academy spokesman Lt. Col. Kent Cassella said. A memorial service was scheduled for Friday afternoon at West Point.
> 
> ...


The _New York Times_ ran a feature piece on Dixon in their March 15th edition. It's truly sad to see such a promising life cut so tragically short.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

very sad news...its like it was yesterday when i saw her and her brother on ESPN before the tournaments started...


----------



## GBFanJ (Dec 17, 2003)

I was completely shocked when I read this, couldn't believe it at first. A life, cut short at such a young time. Just from what I saw of her between when she won the Patriot League tournament and now, it looked like she had so much potential and could have done more great things for women's basketball. It's definitely a big loss, one that will hit a lot of people hard.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Wow. Sad new indeed.


----------



## WSHERIDAN70 (Apr 8, 2006)

Very Sad Day For Basketball. A Young Person With A Bright Future Is Gone.


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

sad news R.I.P best of wishes to here family.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The only mishap that happened in her life, was her Army Black Knights having to match up with Pat Summit's Lady Voluenters. I wish her and the entire fanbase of Army basketball well, and am very saddened by this news.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Terrible news.....my condelences go out to the family.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

My deepest condolances go out to her family, and friends, I never really knew anything about her before this, but it's just tragic when someone that young passes away.


----------

